# It may just be the nostalgia talking.....



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

and even though I don't even have a nissan anymore, I think the So Cali people need to have an informal meet, not be a small part among large groups with Civics. It's been too long since someone really organized a meet, and I, for one, don't have the heart to do it competely. I remember the days of yore, or about a year ago, when I could organize a 40 person meet simply by giving a date and time, and when people from other nissan forums were on the boards. I don't know about you guys, but I'd like to have a call to arms, bat around some ideas, go on some other forums, advertise the meet, end it with a cruise or going somewhere for food, or maybe even a BBQ. Not only B13/14/15 guys, but also plenty of Z(modern and classic),240sx,510,Alti, Maxima, and even misc vehicles people. Just a small, casual, convenient meet-up, nothing special. And I'd like all of the old-school meet people to come if you can. Sam(especially Sam, since I haven't seen your bitchass in forever), Terry, Jason, Nick, Pedro, and just about anyone willing to do anything in the So Cal Nissan scene should really work to make a good meet come together. I'll do what I can


----------



## BII (May 13, 2004)

Hell ya, but where? LA, OC, Ventura, or San Diego? I think part of the problem is we're to spread out.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

OC sounds like a good middle between Ventura and SD, and it won't be too bad for the LA people either. I had people come to my Valley Meet from LA, Ventura, & OC and I've driven out to OC meets where SD, LA & Ventura people have come by, all you hafta to is create it. If you make it, they will come. I wish I had the time and passion, as well as health, to put into such a meet, but I don't, and Sam(StealthB14), possibly the most talented meet-creator ever, is very busy, so someone will hafta take the helm.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i couldnt agree with you more vodka and heres the answer guys!

all nissan/infiniti meet! So Cal!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Leave it to Boris to bring up old times. I'm in agreement. We need to throw something BIG this year. I still plan on doing the summer bash this year, though I'm thinking of actually getting a dealership to allow us to "borrow" their lot for a day, so we can have a hassle-free time, kicking it with fellow nissan enthusiasts. With membership from Altimas to Z's we have to really show what we're made of. Also, though....its always nice to put a name with a face, or remind friends of how drunk they were when they Karaoke'd at another friend's wedding. Yeah, I would not mind setting something up, whether it is a meet 'n greet, or just a kickback. I'm open to any suggestions that you all have.


----------



## WestCoast Customs510 (Aug 21, 2004)

hey im down to go for a meet my datsun still needs a lot of work but it runs and i think it will make it up there...


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

So all the guys that posted in this thread are going to the meet on Jan. 30??


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

nope...I won't be there, because I'm stuck working, and then the weekend after that I have to move...fun stuff


----------

